# 8 String progressive black metal



## ProtoTechDeath (Apr 28, 2017)

Just put out a collection of songs I've been working on for almost a year, it's my one-man-black-metal-band called "irksvm." All vox and strings are performed by myself. Instrumentation includes 8 string guitar, 6 string trem guitar, and 6 string bass. Drums are programmed. Style is progressive black metal; for fans of Deathspell Omega, Portal, Emperor, Blut Aus Nord, Wolves In The Throne Room, and other dark things like that.

Please listen and enjoy, or whatever it is you feel when you listen to black metal.

https://irksvm.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## IGC (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## ProtoTechDeath (May 10, 2017)

Hey guys, so I just moved to Seattle and I want to start playing this material live. I need a guitarist, bass player, and drummer. If you want to audition, send me a message.

Thanks!


----------

